# Scolopendra heros geographic coloration documentation wish



## Elytra and Antenna (Dec 15, 2009)

Whether you consider them varieties or subspecies it would be really nice to see photos of the different geographic color races of S. heros along with specific locale and a range map. Has there been any attemp on this?  I am including a photo of S.h.arizonensis from near Nogales, Arizona. Feel free to post coloration photos along with location information for this species (if you don't know where it came from it won't help).


----------



## Galapoheros (Dec 16, 2009)

I feel like I have a pretty good idea about the heros range in Tx.  I don't know about north tx though.  But looks like you are looking for hard data, no word of mouth stuff(?).  I think I could draw a rough "guesstimate map".  I'll try to remember to come to this again later.


----------



## beetleman (Dec 16, 2009)

:drool:me like alot!:worship:


----------



## zonbonzovi (Dec 17, 2009)

I have a WC pling from just off the highway, a small wash equadistant between Sonoita(the "town", not the creek) and Patagonia.  2.5", almost identical coloration, lighter terminals.  I'll attempt a pic, if it will pose for me.


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (Dec 17, 2009)

Galapoheros said:


> I feel like I have a pretty good idea about the heros range in Tx.  I don't know about north tx though.  But looks like you are looking for hard data, no word of mouth stuff(?).  I think I could draw a rough "guesstimate map".  I'll try to remember to come to this again later.


 I imagine you have some photos of different colorations from known localities. I'm also curious if there's a range for the banding in heros and arizonensis. I'd be interested in seeing your map.


----------



## josh_r (Dec 18, 2009)

Heros arizonensis 'banded morph'  from the Pedragosa Range







Another arizonensis 'banded morph' from the southwest Pelloncillos Range












Within their range in these 2 mountains, they are CONSISTENTLY banded. just a few miles outside of the Pedragosas, you can find the nominate form of arizonensis, but as soon as you get into the Pedragosas or the Pelloncillos, ALL banded from what I have seen. 

-Josh

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greenjewls (Aug 25, 2016)

Bringing zombies back to life! Cuz I like this one!  Here's a zinger from Bonita, Az foot of Mt Graham

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greenjewls (Aug 25, 2016)

Here's one from Oracle, AZ, found in resident's home

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greenjewls (Aug 25, 2016)

This one from the superstition mountain wilderness, note the very fine stripes!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Staehilomyces (Aug 26, 2016)

josh_r said:


> Heros arizonensis 'banded morph'  from the Pedragosa Range
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Took me a full ten seconds to realise that the pede was eating a garter snake.


----------



## Mastigoproctus (Aug 27, 2016)

This ones not 100% accepted as S. heros yet but hopefully if I can ever find time to finish my paper it will be accepted as one soon, it's from Northern California. Also in SoCal and Baja the centipede called S. aztecorum keys out as a S. heros taxonomically when inspected closely so It IMO is a heros CF as well.













Scolopendra sp. North America



__ Mastigoproctus
__ May 24, 2016
__ 1



						Undiscribed US species, location of collection undisclosed.


----------



## Mastigoproctus (Aug 27, 2016)

I do not own this picture, came from Google but this is what I like to call S. heros "californianensis CF" SoCal/Baja but it's currently referred to as S. aztecorum in the hobby, don't think the name aztecorum has any credibility in the scientific world.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Staehilomyces (Aug 27, 2016)

What about the distribution of Castaneiceps?


----------



## Mastigoproctus (Aug 27, 2016)

Staehilomyces said:


> What about the distribution of Castaneiceps?


It has the largest distribution to my knowledge, TX, NM, OK, CO and I think a few more states even maybe someone else will chime in.


----------



## Tleilaxu (Sep 3, 2016)

This was caught near Prescott valley az at around 5500 to 6000 feet elevation. I am unsure of the species.


----------



## Hercules Hernandez (Jun 21, 2019)

Mastigoproctus said:


> It has the largest distribution to my knowledge, TX, NM, OK, CO and I think a few more states even maybe someone else will chime in.


The “redheaded” heros color phase is most definitely the most widespread. It ranges from far eastern Coahuila, west into far southern Nuevo León and Tamaulipas, north into the US in NM, TX, LA, OK, ARK, and MO.  Populations seem to just die out as soon as they hit western Oklahoma heading into Colorado.


----------



## Hercules Hernandez (Jun 21, 2019)

Tleilaxu said:


> This was caught near Prescott valley az at around 5500 to 6000 feet elevation. I am unsure of the species.


This is Scolopendra polymorpha (Wood, 1861).


----------



## Hercules Hernandez (Jun 21, 2019)

The “black tail” color phase has a pretty small range to say the least.  They range from Tamaulipas up and seem to cover most of Nuevo León and Coahuila.  Their range carries on from the peak of far southern Texas along the border, covering most, if not, almost all of West Texas and peaking just at the Guadalupe National Park mountain area in New Mexico.


----------



## Hercules Hernandez (Jun 21, 2019)

When I refer to the “Sonoran” color phases, I’m referring to the blotched, bandeds, and “arizonensis” variants all in the same since they seem to follow the same overall scheme.

They range from far western Texas, along northern Mexico through chihuahua, dropping their range back down into Durango and far southern Sonora and Sinaloa, north into Arizona and east, just barely sitting in the AZ NM border.  They only range east from west central Arizona and do not make it north passed central AZ as well.


----------



## vyadha (Jun 22, 2019)

red headed variety from Sherman, TX, female.






Davis Mountains "blotched" form. Female

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hercules Hernandez (Jun 23, 2019)

I’ve been trying to find some blotched specimens with locale specifics.  If anybody has any available, can you DM me?  Sorry for taking over the thread.  Good luck in gathering all of the info!


----------



## neubii18 (Jun 28, 2019)

Hercules Hernandez said:


> I’ve been trying to find some blotched specimens with locale specifics.  If anybody has any available, can you DM me?  Sorry for taking over the thread.  Good luck in gathering all of the info!


Triprion had some blotched for sale recently. You might contact him.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hercules Hernandez (Jun 29, 2019)

neubii18 said:


> Triprion had some blotched for sale recently. You might contact him.


Thanks!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RTTB (Jun 29, 2019)

Triprion has what you’re looking for.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## SonsofArachne (Jul 3, 2019)

Hercules Hernandez said:


> I’ve been trying to find some blotched specimens with locale specifics. If anybody has any available, can you DM me? Sorry for taking over the thread. Good luck in gathering all of the info!





neubii18 said:


> Triprion had some blotched for sale recently. You might contact him.





RTTB said:


> Triprion has what you’re looking for.


He's labeling them as Scolopendra heros ssp 'Madrean banded' - I bought one, very nice 'pede


----------



## Hercules Hernandez (Jul 3, 2019)

SonsofArachne said:


> He's labeling them as Scolopendra heros ssp 'Madrean banded' - I bought one, very nice 'pede


I’m looking for individuals with collection data and locale specificities.  Sadly, even though I put the blotched, bandeds and Sonorans together, the bandeds are not what I was looking for.  Lol


----------



## Crom (Sep 8, 2020)

There are some really nice orange legged castaneiceps that seem to have more of a deep indigo hue to them also. Mine is from Texas, I could find out the locality. Not sure if its a random thing or something for d in certain areas but they are noticeably different than yellow legged varieties

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hercules Hernandez (Oct 2, 2020)

Dylan Keife said:


> There are some really nice orange legged castaneiceps that seem to have more of a deep indigo hue to them also. Mine is from Texas, I could find out the locality. Not sure if its a random thing or something for d in certain areas but they are noticeably different than yellow legged varieties


The orange-legged redheads are most prominent in Oklahoma and northern Texas.  Larger animals do fade into black and green.


----------

